# panne internet par cable RJ45 OK par Wifi



## JMR (27 Février 2016)

Bonjour

Je possède un imac 27 (fin 2013, OS 10.11.3) branché sur ma freebox.
depuis ce matin l'imac ne reçoit plus internet avec le câble 
je l'ai changé en en branchant un directement sur la freebox: non OK
alors que le même câble est OK sur mon macbook (10.7.5)
le wifi marche sur l'imac 27
en essayant internet par le câble safari me dit que le câble doit être débranché.
jusqu'à présent le câble passait par un routeur dont la diode pour le câble de l'imac est bien allumé.
je ne sais quoi faire.
je ne sais même pas si c'est un problème matériel ou logiciel.

cordialement
JM Roux


----------



## valentinp72 (27 Février 2016)

Tu n'es pas seul, j'ai aussi le même problème sur un MBP 13" fin 2011 (dans A propos de ce mac > Rapport système > Carte ethernet, ça devrait même te dire "Aucune carte PCI Ethernet ne semble être installée sur cet ordinateur.").

Je viens de voir sur un autre forum 7 autres personnes qui ont le même problème depuis ce matin, je pense qu'il s'agit d'un cas assez général.

Valentin


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (27 Février 2016)

Salut

Perso je tenterai de redémarrer le Mac et la box.

@+


----------



## valentinp72 (27 Février 2016)

Déjà fait, j'ai aussi reset la PRAM, essayé d'activer / désactiver la connexion ethernet via le terminal, ...


----------



## JMR (27 Février 2016)

valentinp72 a dit:


> Tu n'es pas seul, j'ai aussi le même problème sur un MBP 13" fin 2011 (dans A propos de ce mac > Rapport système > Carte ethernet, ça devrait même te dire "Aucune carte PCI Ethernet ne semble être installée sur cet ordinateur.").
> 
> Je viens de voir sur un autre forum 7 autres personnes qui ont le même problème depuis ce matin, je pense qu'il s'agit d'un cas assez général.
> 
> Valentin


Effectivement, j'ai aussi le message: "Aucune carte PCI Ethernet ne semble être installée sur cet ordinateur."
Bon si je ne suis pas tout seul cela me rassure un peu : ce ne doit pas être une panne matériel, il reste a attendre le correctif soft !

j'ai aussi tenté redémarrage  de l'ordi , de la freebox, et lancé un SOS par l'utilitaire de disque... sans succès


----------



## SimonBlu (27 Février 2016)

Pareil pour moi, avec imac 5k.
Il semblerait qu'une mise à jour sous-marine (de sécurité?) soit responsable du problème,
et qu'une restauration TimeMachine d'avant cette mise à jour le résolve.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (27 Février 2016)

Perso j'ai un imac fin 2013 El Capitan 10.11.3 et une liaison ethernet sur Livebox et pas de soucis.
Peut être tenter une réinstallation de l'Os X depuis le mode Recovery (cmd+r lors du boot).


----------



## valentinp72 (27 Février 2016)

Avant de tenter une réinstallation, je propose plutôt que vous attendiez avant de faire une réinstallation (sauf si vous possédez d'une sauvegarde récente), Apple est au courant du problème (http://forum.mac4ever.com/post1403160.html#p1403160), et résoudra probablement le problème prochainement.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (27 Février 2016)

valentinp72 a dit:


> Avant de tenter une réinstallation, je propose plutôt que vous attendiez avant de faire une réinstallation (sauf si vous possédez d'une sauvegarde récente), Apple est au courant du problème (http://forum.mac4ever.com/post1403160.html#p1403160), et résoudra probablement le problème prochainement.


Une restauration du système depuis le mode recovery ne casse rien. Les données et applications ne sont pas impactées.


----------



## binrooo (27 Février 2016)

Je rencontre également ce problème donc cela me rassure de savoir que je ne suis pas le seul


----------



## SimonBlu (27 Février 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Perso j'ai un imac fin 2013 El Capitan 10.11.3 et une liaison ethernet sur Livebox et pas de soucis.
> Peut être tenter une réinstallation de l'Os X depuis le mode Recovery (cmd+r lors du boot).



Eh bien merci à toi, une réinstallation de l'OS résout en effet le problème. 
Voilà d'où il viendrait: http://www.mackungfu.org/ethernet-port-on-your-mac-just-died-here-s-why


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (27 Février 2016)

SimonBlu a dit:


> Eh bien merci à toi, une réinstallation de l'OS résout en effet le problème.
> Voilà d'où il viendrait: http://www.mackungfu.org/ethernet-port-on-your-mac-just-died-here-s-why


Super.


----------



## binrooo (28 Février 2016)

Une réinstallation de l'OS a résolu le problème. Merci


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (28 Février 2016)

binrooo a dit:


> Une réinstallation de l'OS a résolu le problème. Merci


Pas de quoi.


----------



## Locke (28 Février 2016)

Un peu de lecture sur ce problème... http://www.macg.co/os-x/2016/02/une-mise-jour-dos-x-el-capitan-desactive-des-ports-ethernet-93176


----------



## kaos (5 Mars 2016)

Je passais par là par hasard ... c'est bon a savoir !


----------

